# Our Honey



## PrincessDi

I'm so very sorry that your lost beautiful Honey. It's so very hard to loose a goldie at such a young age and so suddenly. I know that your heart is broken. Rip sweet Honey!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am truly sorry for your sudden loss of Honey. She was beautiful indeed. To lose sweet Honey at just age of 5 leaves me with no words. I know how hard and heartbreaking is when somebody you love and who loves you back unconditionally goes away from your life. My prayers are with you and your family.

Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Honey. Your family miss you beyond the words.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry you had to find us under such sad circumstances. Your Honey was a beautiful girl and so young. My she run free at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I'm so sorry for your loss. Honey was beautiful, sweet, sweet face. You will find much understanding, compassion, and support on this forum. Most of us have lost a beloved fur baby too, and know the heartache you feel. Their loss is so overwhelming, especially in the beginning. It just doesn't seem possible that they are gone. It does help to talk about what you're going through, and know that we completely understand and will support you. Wishing you comfort, hugs, and peace.


----------



## twinny41

Oh thats terrible. What happened? So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Honey.


----------



## Karen519

*Honey*

Oh, no, I am so sorry for Honey and you!!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

twinny41 said:


> Oh thats terrible. What happened? So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Honey.


Thank you everyone for your sympathy. This was my first dog and the way they become a part of you, and the grief of losing her, feels like someone reached in through my throat and ripped out my heart. 

We think she may have had that Hemangiosarcoma but we don't know. SHe may have been a little off but we didnt think too much of it. Friday night she didnt seem to be breathing great ...I took her to the vet Saturday morning and i could tell she wasnt good. She died within 20 minutes of me getting her to the vets office. 

So of course i can add some what ifs as well.

I'll try to post another picture later. 

So many beautiful pictures on this site !


----------



## DERBYBOY7




----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how you are feeling. Keep coming here for support. We all feel your pain. Hugs...from Cathy, Gunner and Honey


----------



## Belle's Mom

I cannot imagine such a sudden loss - I am so sorry. Honey was beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry for your loss of Honey, she was so beautiful. It's an unbearable grief whenever you lose your dog at any age, but I think even more so when they are young. 

Run free, play hard, and sleep softly sweet Honey.


----------



## elly

Oh my goodness I am so incredibly sorry. She was beautiful, I can only imagine your pain. So so sorry. She was far too young to leave you. Run free gorgeous girl, run and play x


----------



## DERBYBOY7

While i'm sure losing your constant companion is devastating at any age, There is the ability to rationalize a dog that reaches somewhere close to its life expectancy. We are a whirlwind of guilt and grief, thinking we could have caught it a few days earlier. 

And of course idea right now if we could ever go through this again.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

Derbyboy7, Yes, you are right, it has to be much harder to lose a beloved dog that should have had many years of life left ahead of them. The problem of course, is the not knowing all the answers to the "why?" We always felt that there was much more going on with our Buddy than what they found. He had so many symptoms that could have applied to many different illnesses. In the end, cancer is what ended his life. We all hate, hate that disease!!! It has taken so many of our beautiful Goldens, and touched our human lives too. Cancer can take them very swiftly, and truthfully sometimes nothing you can do will change the outcome. (in the past year and a half, we had 3 friends all diagnosed with different cancers, that died within 3 months of diagnosis!) Your Honey was very loved and cherished, and that is what Honey and both of you knew at the end.


----------



## Kula's mommy

I'm so very sorry for your loss and for her to be so young! Lots of hugs to you!


----------



## HolDaisy

I am so sorry that you have lost Honey, your story is so sad  she was such a beautiful girl. We lost our first golden Daisy aged 3 only 4 months ago so know the devastation of losing one young too. It's heartbreaking at any age but you can't help but feel they have been cheated of life. Keep posting on here, we all understand your pain.


----------



## maggie1951

So sorry for the loss of Honey she was far to young to go to the bridge
Sweet Dreams Honey


----------



## maxwell06

how awful for you poor honey RIP


----------



## cubbysan

Please don't do the "what if's" - you will drive yourself crazy.

I am so sorry for your loss. There have been many people on this board that have suddenly lost dogs much younger, so don't blame yourself. 

Hugs.


----------



## Rainheart

I am so so sorry for your loss. What a sweet looking girl Honey was. I hope she is enjoying her time at the bridge with all of our bridge dogs. I have also lost a dog at 5 years to cancer, and it is still hard even after 6 years.


----------



## cgriffin

I am so sorry for your loss. I know how devastating it is to lose a furbaby that young so suddenly and unexpectantly. My first golden boy died suddenly at age 5 1/2 on father's day 1989. 
Again, I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

So we bought a new camera at sometime during Honeys life so i think the more recent shots are too big for me to upload. Here is a picture when she was still a Pup.

I am so sorry and thankful to all of you who have shared your stories. 

I have seen two things here that i love:

Goldens have only one flaw: They just don't stay with you long enough.

And this one made me smile: 

Goldens think life is a party thrown just for them.

I'm sure many of you have had similar experiences, but this dog was loved by anyone whose life she touched. My wifes best friend was not a dog person. She was separating from her husband and asked if she could spend a few hours at our house while he packed his things. She has a key and just came while we were at work. Of course Honey comforted her ..nuzzling her and bringing her toys. She cried too when we told her. 

Miss You so much Honey.


----------



## coppers-mom

What a pretty girl your Honey was.

I think most or all of us do the whatifs and such at times. It really hurts to lose those lovely souls, but much harder when they are young.

I e-mail my pictures to myself and the helpful computer makes them smaller (data wise); then I save them to my hard drive and post them on here. Maybe that would work for you. I hope so. I'd love to see more Honey photos.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Oh I am so sorry! As tears stream down my face I can't imagine that young however I don't think it is any easier at any age. I know my heart still hurts from my Cody passing 2 years ago at 10.

You are so right when you say life is a party to them. I'm sure she is having a party with all of our passed babies right now.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

coppers-mom said:


> What a pretty girl your Honey was.
> 
> I think most or all of us do the whatifs and such at times. It really hurts to lose those lovely souls, but much harder when they are young.
> 
> I e-mail my pictures to myself and the helpful computer makes them smaller (data wise); then I save them to my hard drive and post them on here. Maybe that would work for you. I hope so. I'd love to see more Honey photos.


I will try that thank you. And Cooper was so young too. It is truly their only flaw.


----------



## coppers-mom

:smooch: Copper was an older gent when I got him, so he was estimated to be about 14 when he died. 

However all of my goldens have been rescues and older when I got them so having Copper 6+ years was a very long time to me.

However it seems to take them only about 5 minutes to worm their lovely selfs into our hearts and wrap us around their paws. That's why it hurts so much to lose them. The greater the love, the greater the loss unfortunately.

I'll add Honey to our GRF list for Rainbow Bridge. All of our bridge kids will be welcoming her and giving her kisses from us. They do think life is a party and I like to think that continues after they pass.


----------



## patrice

I am so sorry for your loss of Honey. This is a very hard thing. We on this forum understand your pain and loss. It is so hard to lose this one that has meant so much to you. Take it day by day, it is an overwheming loss, I (we) have all been were you are now.

Hugs and peace..Patrice


----------



## maggsd

patrice said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Honey. This is a very hard thing. We on this forum understand your pain and loss. It is so hard to lose this one that has meant so much to you. Take it day by day, it is an overwheming loss, I (we) have all been were you are now.
> 
> Hugs and peace..Patrice


I'm just seeing your post now. oh my word, I am so sorry for your loss of Honey, such a pretty golden. As everyone who has posted to your thread has said, and indeed as Patrice says, "I , we have or are still there". We all have the "what if's and why". All I can offer you is that without the wonderful people on this forum, I wouldn't have got through. So please do keep coming back, and post your thoughts and feelings no matter how random.
Once again my prayers are with you & I have lit a candle on the GRF candle site for your sweet Honey.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Honey. Its so heart wrenching to loose one so you and so suddenly.


----------



## Kula's mommy

Oh she is such a pretty girl and I have tears in my eyes just looking at her pic! I'm so very sorry again and I wish you and your family quick healing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Here is a picture when she was still a Pup...
> I have seen two things here that i love:
> Goldens have only one flaw: They just don't stay with you long enough.
> 
> And this one made me smile:
> Goldens think life is a party thrown just for them.


Your Honey was beautiful, such a gentle looking puppy.

I read a lots of things I like here, this one I have in my signature is my favorite ...

*"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell*


----------



## AtticusJordie

Sor sorry to hear of Honey's passing. What a sweet soul.

RIP.

Scott J.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Your Honey was beautiful, such a gentle looking puppy.
> 
> I read a lots of things I like here, this one I have in my signature is my favorite ...
> 
> *"He took my heart and ran with it, and I hope he's running still, fast and strong, a piece of my heart bound up with his forever" - Patricia McConnell*


In this case looks were not decieving. She was the sweetest most gentle dog imaginable. If a ball went into a corner in the house she wouldnt try to get it. She would wait for us. She may not have been the smartest example of the breed. But Sweet and Gentle ... Oh yeah.


----------



## Goldengirl4

Derbyboy, I'm so very sorry for your loss. Honey was beautiful and she knew how much you loved her. The first few weeks are very hard-you're right,it feels like someone ripped your heart out. These beautiful dogs love us so unconditionally and it's hard to not have them physically with us anymore but they are always in our hearts. Take good care!


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Honey, far too young to go to the bridge, but she will now be running free with new friends at the bridge

Sleep softly Honey


----------



## DERBYBOY7

I was doing a little better. Buts its exactly a month today and I have slid back a little. I so wish she were here with us again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Yep, every time when you think you are doing better something pops up. First trip to lake, first snow, a flyer from vet, a toy left under the bed, wrong turn in a store to an aisle with dog food,...
That's beautiful photo of two happy friends. It even brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Yep, every time when you think you are doing better something pops up. First trip to lake, first snow, a flyer from vet, a toy left under the bed, wrong turn in a store to an aisle with dog food,...
> That's beautiful photo of two happy friends. It even brings tears to my eyes.


I guess i knew today would be hard. I was a little bit more distracted the last two days. Today was more of a hang out today and the finality was a little overwhelming. 

And i'm sure you are right about the firsts. Hot and Humid today...Honey would have hated it. But i know on a beautiful cool fall day it will still hurt.


----------



## amy22

What a beautiful girl Honey was. I am so very sorry for your loss. Please now that you will see Honey again at the Rainbow Bridge. RUN FREE HONEY!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

My wife was off from work today and she found the strength to put Honeys food and water dishes away. I didn't notice right away. When i did i was nauseous.


----------



## maggsd

As many will agree, it's so very difficult to move our goldens' belongings out of sight. It's been 3 months since both my boys died, and it was only a couple of weeks ago I moved their bowls, and their beds, I sorry, are still their.
So please, take as much comfort as you can in knowing you're not alone, it's so very hard. please take care.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> My wife was off from work today and she found the strength to put Honeys food and water dishes away. I didn't notice right away. When i did i was nauseous.


We had the vet coming to our place. 15 minutes after he was gone my husband had to take our daughter to national dance competition. I could not go. Picked up all my Buddy's stuff and moved to basement. It took months to clean it from there. Lots of it I gave to the shelters and rescues, including beds and medications. Kept his favorite toys, leash and collars are next to his ashes. And food and water dishes are packed waiting ... I know my husband would want me to do that so I did it when I was home alone and could let my tears down.
I know it is still fresh and hurts a lot.


----------



## Finn's Fan

DerbyBoy, random things will knock you out of your shoes with grief. Some will be the "firsts", others will be those little things that jiggle a memory of your pup. You are healing, but the acute, searing sorrow takes time to go away. Just remember, if you hadn't known that immense joy that a golden friend brings to your life, you wouldn't have this aching sadness. We often don't truly appreciate the one until we're on the wrong side of the other. Wishing you peace as you learn to live without your sweet girl....


----------



## Goldengirl4

DerbyBoy, My sweet girl passed away in April and it was just 2 weeks ago when I put her bowls and beds away. Her leash is still hanging on a hook by the kitchen door. I still have times when the tears just come too,like when I see my sister's beautiful golden or people at the park playing with their dogs. Someday when I'm ready I'll be opening my heart and home to another one of these beautiful dogs. They fill our lives with unconditional love and happiness.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Goldengirl4 said:


> DerbyBoy, My sweet girl passed away in April and it was just 2 weeks ago when I put her bowls and beds away. Her leash is still hanging on a hook by the kitchen door. I still have times when the tears just come too,like when I see my sister's beautiful golden or people at the park playing with their dogs. Someday when I'm ready I'll be opening my heart and home to another one of these beautiful dogs. They fill our lives with unconditional love and happiness.


7 weeks ago today for me... I'm sorry for your loss as well. I know its not right but i do find myself being jealous when i hear about people who have had dogs for 10-15 years ....My Honey was practically a Puppy still.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thank you for your kind post in my Buddy thread. I know how you feel "a little pressured" by your family. Most people will tell you take another chance but I know there is something inside you what makes it hard to move on. My husband said You will never be ready to go for it and it is a true. My husband and my daughter are missing a dog in the house but I miss my Buddy. He loved them and was loved by them but it was me that he did not let go very far from his side. That's why we settled down for a puppy. It least one of us does not have any baggage.
I've just noticed it is 2 months today. My thoughts are with you on this sad day.


----------



## SBennett36

I am so sorry for your loss. I just lost my Hercules to hemangio on June 12th and I still cry for him every day. You really cannot blame yourself, I have a friend who is a veterinarian and his dog died suddenly from the same thing. Goldens are known to be stoic with a high tolerance for pain, and too often they hide their pain from us. Hercules battled his cancer for seven months but losing him was no less painful and I still questioned whether or not I had done enough for him, or if there was anything I could have done differently. This forum has helped me so much as there are so many like minded people that have suffered from the same loss from the same awful cancer. Again, I am so sorry for your loss and she was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your Honey--she was taken much too early!

Loosing Jake was horrible, but then Lillie's unexpected death less than 5 weeks later was absolutely unbearable. We put nothing away...the beds, toys & bowls. I don't know why we didn't. I do know that I couldn't stand this house without a golden. We were both grieving, but in our own ways. I wanted another, DH finally, sort of agreed, as long I found a hobby breeder. I'll admit that at the time, I didn't know what that meant. But I sure do now. 

I found Maddie through this forum. The first thing she did when we brought her home 4/16/11, was to get Jake's rope ball. It was bigger than she was & I knew it was meant to be.

We're in our 50's & hadn't had a puppy since Maggie in 1990. Maddie still plays with Jake's toys--they're the only ones she hasn't destroyed.


----------



## twinny41

It is so hard. I lost my Meg 4 yrs ago and her lead is still hanging in it's place by the front door. It always will!!


----------



## Karen519

*Derbyboy7*



DERBYBOY7 said:


> Thank you everyone for your sympathy. This was my first dog and the way they become a part of you, and the grief of losing her, feels like someone reached in through my throat and ripped out my heart.
> 
> We think she may have had that Hemangiosarcoma but we don't know. SHe may have been a little off but we didnt think too much of it. Friday night she didnt seem to be breathing great ...I took her to the vet Saturday morning and i could tell she wasnt good. She died within 20 minutes of me getting her to the vets office.
> 
> So of course i can add some what ifs as well.
> 
> I'll try to post another picture later.
> 
> So many beautiful pictures on this site !


Derbyboy7
I know that anniversaries hurt and Honey was so young! Hemangiosarcoma claims so many of our dogs-Ken and I lost our Snobear and Smooch to hemangiosarcoma in 2010-we never knew they were ill.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> 7 weeks ago today for me... I'm sorry for your loss as well. I know its not right but i do find myself being jealous when i hear about people who have had dogs for 10-15 years ....My Honey was practically a Puppy still.


Losing your first dog is the hardest, you never know how much a part of you they are until they are gone. Honey's life ended way too soon. As you said in an earlier post, it feels like your heart has been ripped out. 

Here's a saying I find comfort in:


*“It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them, and every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.*
*If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”*
*— Unknown*



My DH and I were very blessed to have had our bridge boy Taz for 15.5 years. We know how lucky we were and are thankful for each and every day we had with him, especially during his Golden years. The old golds are so very special.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Losing your first dog is the hardest, you never know how much a part of you they are until they are gone. Honey's life ended way too soon. As you said in an earlier post, it feels like your heart has been ripped out.
> 
> Here's a saying I find comfort in:
> 
> 
> *“It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them, and every new dog who comes into my life gifts me with a piece of their heart.*
> *If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are.”*
> *— Unknown*
> 
> 
> 
> My DH and I were very blessed to have had our bridge boy Taz for 15.5 years. We know how lucky we were and are thankful for each and every day we had with him, especially during his Golden years. The old golds are so very special.


Thats a great quote....Maybe some day I'll get to know what its like to have a 10 year old golden. But Honey sure gave us five amazing years.

Here is a picture of " Da Buns" ( one of her many nicknames ) having dinner with my son.


----------



## HolDaisy

That's such a sweet photo of Honey and your son, priceless!
Hope you are your family are doing okay, time helps a little but not alot. We are still so heartbroken about losing almost Daisy 6 months on.

Although we didn't get many many years with our beautiful goldens the time we did have was very special and filled with memories that we will cherish forever.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Derbyboy07-what a beautiful and precious picture of Da Buns with your son. Just priceless. 


I've lost five dogs in the last 17 years, all but one lived well into their teens, I think my heart is getting close to being all dog......


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Great photo of your kids. Maybe losing the first dog is the hardest. Maybe we were so lucky our first ones were the most special, our heart dogs. Maybe because they were not so old. Maybe it has to do with the stage of life we are. What ever stays behind it hurts so much not having them around.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Great photo of your kids. Maybe losing the first dog is the hardest. Maybe we were so lucky our first ones were the most special, our heart dogs. Maybe because they were not so old. Maybe it has to do with the stage of life we are. What ever stays behind it hurts so much not having them around.


I guess we won't know the answer to any of these questions unless we roll the dice again some day. 

Out of work early today for the 4th of July and missing my Honey. She was JUST starting to dislike fireworks a little last year. I'll never know how much worse it would have gotten.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Thinking of you this morning. First holidays are especially hard without loved ones.


----------



## luvbuzz

Don't be hard on yourself...my Tazz died of hemangio at age 8. A month before he seemed a bit sluggish...I called him lazy bones. I now regret that; he was sick and I had no idea. I am so sorry for your sadness and loss.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

luvbuzz said:


> Don't be hard on yourself...my Tazz died of hemangio at age 8. A month before he seemed a bit sluggish...I called him lazy bones. I now regret that; he was sick and I had no idea. I am so sorry for your sadness and loss.


That sounds SO much like us. Honey seemed a little off. But we had changed food .... Poop looked fine .... She was still eating ....Jumping on us when we got home. Still hard to believe.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

BTW Hope is a good thing in life. My wife made me fax in an application to Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue this morning. We need to arrange a home visit. But just having that hope has put a spring in my step thats been missing since April 28th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> BTW Hope is a good thing in life. My wife made me fax in an application to Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue this morning. We need to arrange a home visit. But just having that hope has put a spring in my step thats been missing since April 28th.


I am very happy to hear this, even more so because of what I hear in your post, Joy and excitement.


----------



## HolDaisy

Really glad to hear that you have taken this step


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> BTW Hope is a good thing in life. My wife made me fax in an application to Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue this morning. We need to arrange a home visit. But just having that hope has put a spring in my step thats been missing since April 28th.


I am thinking of you. I know 3 months anniversary is coming soon and those first months are really hard ones. But like you said in one of your posts some smiles are there too. How is the rescue thing going, any news there?


----------



## PouncySilver

My word. I just read through this entire thread and now I'm bawling my eyes out. You and your Honey remind me so much of my Jesse and me. Also lost her at 5 years from cancer just a few weeks ago. That is way too young and I often find myself being bitter about people who have had goldens for 10+ years. I know that's wrong, but I can't help it. I mean we were just getting started! We had big plans! She was my first dog and I had no idea what I was doing but somehow she turned out perfect...so well behaved and gentle. I really lucked out, much like you did with Honey. My husband is also starting to bring up looking into breeders for another golden. And I think, there's no way it will be better than Jesse...how can it compare?


----------



## DERBYBOY7

PouncySilver said:


> My word. I just read through this entire thread and now I'm bawling my eyes out. You and your Honey remind me so much of my Jesse and me. Also lost her at 5 years from cancer just a few weeks ago. That is way too young and I often find myself being bitter about people who have had goldens for 10+ years. I know that's wrong, but I can't help it. I mean we were just getting started! We had big plans! She was my first dog and I had no idea what I was doing but somehow she turned out perfect...so well behaved and gentle. I really lucked out, much like you did with Honey. My husband is also starting to bring up looking into breeders for another golden. And I think, there's no way it will be better than Jesse...how can it compare?


Ah Pouncy ... I guess thats the beauty of this site. It does let you know you are not alone. I'm so sorry you lost your Jesse so young. The pain for me was ( and still is more often than I'd like ) shocking and overwhelming. 

Our stories do sound quite similar. But maybe we can turn that into a positive. Maybe based on our experiences and what we read on this website the odds of getting an amazing dog are better than they seem to us in our grief. I sure hope so. 

We are going to start with putting our name on the rescue list. My wife and son are pushing me a little, but sometimes just the hope of another Golden to love makes me feel better. 

And of course sometimes I think i'll resent a new dog for not being Honey. I just don't know.


----------



## ChoppersMOM

You will not resent the new pup but I can tell ya... you hold them to a much higher standard. They are all different and special but when I lost my Chopper last year and then decided I needed another companion a couple months later... Boy I had no idea what I was in for. I lost Chopper quite young too, he was 7... How quickly we forget those puppy years. My little boomer I have now... He's named Boomie Zoomie for a reason... He is nutty and nothing near what Chopper was (when Chopper passed)... he has many years to grow into that stately big lug of love! He'll get there. Bless your heart and your family's heart. May you find another friend to carry on the love with in Honey's name (We lost a honey in 2010... Chopper's Momma).


----------



## DERBYBOY7

3 Months today since our Honey Bunny went to the bridge and i figured out how to shrink the photos. Heres one i love. Miss you lots buns.


----------



## newport

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Honey.... I hope you some day can open your heart to a new little sweet puppy or older dog -- I understand the hurt. It took me 4 years after the loss of my last Irish Setter at 14 to be ready to adopt my Lola... and I am so happy I did!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

newport said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Honey.... I hope you some day can open your heart to a new little sweet puppy or older dog -- I understand the heart. It took me 4 years after the loss of my last Irish Setter at 14 to be ready to adopt my Lola... and I am so happy I did!


I can absolutely see that. Its overwhelming to think of starting again. 

Heres a picture of my lifeguard .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful pictures of your girl Honey.

*I’m Still Here*​ 
Friend, please don't mourn for me, 
I'm still here, though you don't see. 
I'm right by your side each night and day, 
And within your heart I long to stay.​ 
My body is gone but I'm always near, 
I'm everything you feel, see or hear. 
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart, 
As long as you keep me alive in your heart.​ 
I'll never wander out of your sight. 
I'm the brightest star on a summer night. 
I'll never be beyond your reach. 
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.​ 
I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around, 
And the pure white snow that blankets the ground. 
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond, 
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.​ 

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring, 
The first warm raindrop that April will bring. 
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine, 
And you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.​ 
When you start thinking there's no one to love you, 
You can talk to me through the Lord above you. 
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees, 
And you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.​ 

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep, 
And the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep. 
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face. 
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace!​ 
Author Unknown​


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sad day to remember, but I know you do not have to remember you actually never forgot. Those are beautiful photos. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## HolDaisy

Beautiful photos of a gorgeous golden! Thinking of you on this sad day 
We're still counting how long Daisy has been gone, so far 29 weeks today. Time isn't really much of a healer is it?


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> I am thinking of you. I know 3 months anniversary is coming soon and those first months are really hard ones. But like you said in one of your posts some smiles are there too. How is the rescue thing going, any news there?


Hi Buddys Mom. Somehow missed your post the other day. Today wasn’t terrible. Watched the Olympic Opening ceremonies last night which was a nice distraction and the weather today was appropriately dark and gloomy which I liked since April 28th was bright and sunny. Hopefully get an appointment for a home visit next week … Still nervous , but my wife thinks it would help me and she knows me pretty well. 
Hope you are doing well.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

HolDaisy said:


> Beautiful photos of a gorgeous golden! Thinking of you on this sad day
> We're still counting how long Daisy has been gone, so far 29 weeks today. Time isn't really much of a healer is it?


Well. When i think of where i was 12 weeks ago ....I'm definitely improved. But its a VERY slow process and i do get the idea it will never fully go away.


----------



## HolDaisy

Yeah the first few months are definitely the worst. Things improve a little but you're right it never will fully go away.

Hope that the rescuing works out for you, keep us posted!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

HolDaisy said:


> Yeah the first few months are definitely the worst. Things improve a little but you're right it never will fully go away.
> 
> Hope that the rescuing works out for you, keep us posted!


It is getting easer with time passing, but feeling of missing them will never go away. Just reading the stories here you can see some hearts are broken beyond repair. Mine is.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> It is getting easer with time passing, but feeling of missing them will never go away. Just reading the stories here you can see some hearts are broken beyond repair. Mine is.


Man I hate that V. I don't know how to feel. Is it really better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. I want to believe it is. But its so confusing. I KNOW people don't recover from the loss of a child. Yeah yeah ...I know .... this is just a dog ....But it didnt feel that way. Honey was a full fledged family member ....the only places she couldnt come were places society wouldnt allow her ( their loss lol ) ....Otherwise we woud have taken her everywhere ...

But yet so many people on this forum rave about their Goldens ...it wasn't just Buddy ...It wasn't just Honey. 

So confusing.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Man I hate that V. I don't know how to feel. Is it really better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. I want to believe it is. But its so confusing. I KNOW people don't recover from the loss of a child. Yeah yeah ...I know .... this is just a dog ....But it didnt feel that way. Honey was a full fledged family member ....the only places she couldnt come were places society wouldnt allow her ( their loss lol ) ....Otherwise we woud have taken her everywhere ...
> 
> But yet so many people on this forum rave about their Goldens ...it wasn't just Buddy ...It wasn't just Honey.
> 
> So confusing.


Well, I don't know, I am confused too. That's why I read a lot trying to understand better nature and personalities of dogs and how it is all possible. What is ironic, life "tested" me couple times and I showed very high pain tolerance level. I used to think about myself as hard hearted person, almost nothing could bring me to tears. What happened? 14 and half months later if someone asks about my Buddy I first cry then I talk. It is just that special relationship you have it or not. It is not easy to describe. It feels they are like family members but more than that on some special way. You know how many times you get misunderstood by people even family members when they do things, you know "I thought you thought" and all is miscommunicated, lost in translation. But with them they don't think you thought, they just know. No words spoken but still they know and they understand. Maybe it is the nature of communication on higher level than words. I read recently "Feelings are the language of the soul, words are the language of the mind, actions are language of the body." And I think they communicate by feelings. I know, for some people this sounds like a nonsense, but some will give it a thought.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Well, I don't know, I am confused too. That's why I read a lot trying to understand better nature and personalities of dogs and how it is all possible. What is ironic, life "tested" me couple times and I showed very high pain tolerance level. I used to think about myself as hard hearted person, almost nothing could bring me to tears. What happened? 14 and half months later if someone asks about my Buddy I first cry then I talk. It is just that special relationship you have it or not. It is not easy to describe. It feels they are like family members but more than that on some special way. You know how many times you get misunderstood by people even family members when they do things, you know "I thought you thought" and all is miscommunicated, lost in translation. But with them they don't think you thought, they just know. No words spoken but still they know and they understand. Maybe it is the nature of communication on higher level then words. I read recently "Feelings are the language of the soul, words are the language of the mind, actions are language of the body." And I think they communicate by feelings. I know, for some people this sounds like a nonsense, but some will give it a thought.


Thats a great post. Someone on another thread wrote " She was the best of us " and i know my family feels that way about Honey. Maybe what you said explains that in some small way. 

For those who say ...they were " Just Dogs " ...well maybe we are "just people" ....


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Thats a great post. Someone on another thread wrote " She was the best of us " and i know my family feels that way about Honey. Maybe what you said explains that in some small way.
> 
> For those who say ...they were " Just Dogs " ...well maybe we are "just people" ....


Thank you. It is complicated to understand on your own and even more to explain to the others. But if you put yourself at the first place yes the others are "just dogs" and "just people". There is so much beauty in building relationships with "just dogs" and "just people" and not just living life. I think there is a hope for you and me, those we had we will always miss but they taught us so well, we are ready to start it all over again.


----------



## PouncySilver

Buddy's mom forever said:


> Well, I don't know, I am confused too. That's why I read a lot trying to understand better nature and personalities of dogs and how it is all possible. What is ironic, life "tested" me couple times and I showed very high pain tolerance level. I used to think about myself as hard hearted person, almost nothing could bring me to tears. What happened? 14 and half months later if someone asks about my Buddy I first cry then I talk. It is just that special relationship you have it or not. It is not easy to describe. It feels they are like family members but more than that on some special way. You know how many times you get misunderstood by people even family members when they do things, you know "I thought you thought" and all is miscommunicated, lost in translation. But with them they don't think you thought, they just know. No words spoken but still they know and they understand. Maybe it is the nature of communication on higher level then words. I read recently "Feelings are the language of the soul, words are the language of the mind, actions are language of the body." And I think they communicate by feelings. I know, for some people this sounds like a nonsense, but some will give it a thought.


That was beautiful post. I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## PrincessDi

I completely understand what you all are saying. Loosing our kids, especially Max, was the hardest loss of all. I lost my Dad in 2004 and my brother to lung cancer last October, loosing Max was even more painful. There is no escaping the loss, wish I really could.



DERBYBOY7 said:


> Thats a great post. Someone on another thread wrote " She was the best of us " and i know my family feels that way about Honey. Maybe what you said explains that in some small way.
> 
> For those who say ...they were " Just Dogs " ...well maybe we are "just people" ....


----------



## maggie1951

PrincessDi said:


> I completely understand what you all are saying. Loosing our kids, especially Max, was the hardest loss of all. I lost my Dad in 2004 and my brother to lung cancer last October, loosing Max was even more painful. There is no escaping the loss, wish I really could.


 
I agree i lost my Dad 1962 and my Mum 1982 but i don't say this to many i the loss of my Sadie and Meg was more painful


----------



## DERBYBOY7

maggie1951 said:


> I agree i lost my Dad 1962 and my Mum 1982 but i don't say this to many i the loss of my Sadie and Meg was more painful


Wish i could say you guys were crazy, but this seems more akin to losing a child for some reason. I feel like I lost an entire spring and summer to depression. And its not over yet. 

I'm honestly very torn about opening myself up to this pain again.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Wish i could say you guys were crazy, but this seems more akin to losing a child for some reason. I feel like I lost an entire spring and summer to depression. And its not over yet.
> 
> I'm honestly very torn about opening myself up to this pain again.


 
I know and understand what you're saying and feeling, really I do. If you don't take the chance of opening your heart up again, you are going to miss out on so much love and joy and having a relationship with another truly awesome dog. Yes it hurts like nothing I've ever felt when you lose one, but for me not having a dog(s) in my life is even more unbearable. 

My DH swore after we lost one of the dogs we had when we were first married, that he would never get close to another dog again because it hurt too much after he was gone. This was the first time he'd ever really experienced a loss of a dog that was just his, he'd had dogs while growing up but never one that was just his. When my son went off to College, his dog, Taz became best buddies with my DH, they were inseparable, almost glued at the hips. He took his passing extremely hard. I adopted Remy two weeks after Taz passed, my DH was resentful of me for doing so, resentful of Remy and wouldn't let himself get close to Remy. I think he was afraid to open up his heart again. Fast forward 6-8 months later, you should see him with Remy now. Remy is always outside with my DH when he is, stays right along beside him, they have developed a great bond and a special relationship. It's nice to see my DH enjoying him. 

Remy is still my boy most of the time, he has a different type of relationship and bond with me than he does with my DH. My DH wrestles with him which I don't. Remy comes to me when he wants to be loved and cuddled. It's been interesting to see the different bonds Remy has developed with each of us.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I know and understand what you're saying and feeling, really I do. If you don't take the chance of opening your heart up again, you are going to miss out on so much love and joy and having a relationship with another truly awesome dog. Yes it hurts like nothing I've ever felt when you lose one, but for me not having a dog(s) in my life is even more unbearable.
> 
> My DH swore after we lost one of the dogs we had when we were first married, that he would never get close to another dog again because it hurt too much after he was gone. This was the first time he'd ever really experienced a loss of a dog that was just his, he'd had dogs while growing up but never one that was just his. When my son went off to College, his dog, Taz became best buddies with my DH, they were inseparable, almost glued at the hips. He took his passing extremely hard. I adopted Remy two weeks after Taz passed, my DH was resentful of me for doing so, resentful of Remy and wouldn't let himself get close to Remy. I think he was afraid to open up his heart again. Fast forward 6-8 months later, you should see him with Remy now. Remy is always outside with my DH when he is, stays right along beside him, they have developed a great bond and a special relationship. It's nice to see my DH enjoying him.
> 
> Remy is still my boy most of the time, he has a different type of relationship and bond with me than he does with my DH. My DH wrestles with him which I don't. Remy comes to me when he wants to be loved and cuddled. It's been interesting to see the different bonds Remy has developed with each of us.


Thanks CM. Thats a great post. You hit many of my thoughts head on. Its amazing that none of us know each other and yet our experiences and feelings can be so similar. 

My wife always said Honey had a different, but special , relationship with all of us. They are incredibly intuitive creatures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Thanks CM. Thats a great post. You hit many of my thoughts head on. Its amazing that none of us know each other and yet our experiences and feelings can be so similar.
> 
> My wife always said Honey had a different, but special , relationship with all of us. They are incredibly intuitive creatures.


 
Everyone deals with loss in different ways-my husband was afraid of being hurt again, he was afraid of letting himself love, forming a bond, where I needed the bond and relationship again immediately. I also had my Roxy to think about, she was depressed, she was grieving and I could she her withdrawing and slipping away with each day. I knew if I didn't get another dog for her sake, all the progress we'd made with her since she came to us, could be lost. 

I agree, they develop a different/special relationship and bond with each person in the family. When you have children living at home, they are their buddies, playmates, but also very protective of them, always watching over them. . 

My son is now living on his own, he comes home maybe once or twice a year. Remy loves my son, he looks at him like his new best playmate-it's so funny to watch them together, it's almost like watching two little kids playing. 

Dogs are extremely smart and very receptive to our feelings and moods. I think Remy knew what my DH was going through. Remy gave him the space and time he needed and before my DH even knew it, Remy had gotten my DH to open up his heart again. It didn't happen over night, I watched it unfold over several months, I don't think my DH even realized it either when it happened, it just did. 

Adopting Remy was a win win situation for us all-he needed to be with people, he needed a family and we needed him to help heal our hearts. I don't think I've ever seen a dog that needed to be with people or a family as much as Remy does before. I've seen a lot of dogs that are much happier being with people, but for Remy, he seems to have a real need for a bond and realtionship with humans.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Going to meet some rescue dogs tonight. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## vrmueller

Fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## Karen519

*Derbyboy*

Derbyboy

I am sure there is a rescue dog that really needs you and I'm praying you find her/him tonight!!

I feel exactly like CarolinaMom: Can't miss all the love dogs have to give, by not "opening," myself up, again!!


----------



## GoldenMum

I truly hope you meet your next forever dog there, rescue dogs are wonderful. They seem to know you've saved them.


----------



## HolDaisy

Good luck, really hope it goes well for you meeting the rescue dogs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Going to meet some rescue dogs tonight. Keep your fingers crossed.


Awesome, very happy to hear this. I hope you find that special dog.

Keep us updated, I've been thinking about you wondering how you've been doing.


----------



## Karen519

*Derbyboy7*

Derbyboy7

My girl, Smooch, was a rescue and I adopted my boy, Tucker.
Praying for you and your next dog!!


----------



## maggie1951

Good luck all my dogs have been rescue and i am sure they love you just a little bit more for been given another chance even my naughty charlie girl i swear my heart dog Sadie sent her to me to make me laugh again and oh boy Charlie does that alright


----------



## DERBYBOY7

We pick up Romeo tomorrow !!!! Hes a big red boy probably 5 -6 years old. Went to the pet store to buy a collar ....and cried for Honey ....But these tears were a little different somehow. There was some joy in there somewhere. Wish us luck. Romeo seems a little more spirited than our Buns. He will be a challenge, but he exuded personality !!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> We pick up Romeo tomorrow !!!! Hes a big red boy probably 5 -6 years old. Went to the pet store to buy a collar ....and cried for Honey ....But these tears were a little different somehow. There was some joy in there somewhere. Wish us luck. Romeo seems a little more spirited than our Buns. He will be a challenge, but he exuded personality !!!!


I am so happy for you. Looking forward to see the pictures of Romeo.


----------



## HolDaisy

Fantastic news! Really pleased for you, can't wait to see Romeo. Honey will be smiling down on you so happy that you're helping another golden


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Thanks Everyone. I am really experiencing a wave of emotions right now. This comes amid a major family setback that i can't really discuss on line, but has kept me from thinking too much about Honey for the past month. 

So of course yesterday going into the pet store to buy a collar there was much emotion. Sort of a real admittance of " So Honeys really never coming back is she" ?

Should be interesting.


----------



## Karen519

*Romeo*



DERBYBOY7 said:


> We pick up Romeo tomorrow !!!! Hes a big red boy probably 5 -6 years old. Went to the pet store to buy a collar ....and cried for Honey ....But these tears were a little different somehow. There was some joy in there somewhere. Wish us luck. Romeo seems a little more spirited than our Buns. He will be a challenge, but he exuded personality !!!!


I am so VERY HAPPY FOR YOU AND ROMEO! I love his name. Do you have a picture of him? I am sure HONEY is smiling down on you!!


----------



## maggie1951

So pleased for you and can't wait to see pics lots of them


----------



## Karen519

*Romeo*

What time tomorrow do you get Romeo?
Is he from a rescue?
I adopted my Smooch from Golden Ret. Rescue and my Tucker I adopted from this forum. My Tucker is a big chestnut/red colored [email protected]!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Karen519 said:


> What time tomorrow do you get Romeo?
> Is he from a rescue?
> I adopted my Smooch from Golden Ret. Rescue and my Tucker I adopted from this forum. My Tucker is a big chestnut/red colored [email protected]!


Yes he is a rescue. Approx 5-6 years old. Hes been through a lot ( kennel cough into pneumonia ) . We are getting him after work. Hopefully in his new home by 6:30 or so. 

Seems more dominant that our Honey ( which isnt saying much lol ) But he seemed to have personality !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Yes he is a rescue. Approx 5-6 years old. Hes been through a lot ( kennel cough into pneumonia ) . We are getting him after work. Hopefully in his new home by 6:30 or so.
> 
> Seems more dominant that our Honey ( which isnt saying much lol ) But he seemed to have personality !!!


Yay! So very happy to be hearing this. I am looking forward to reading his introduction and seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Thanks Everyone. I am really experiencing a wave of emotions right now. This comes amid a major family setback that i can't really discuss on line, but has kept me from thinking too much about Honey for the past month.
> 
> So of course yesterday going into the pet store to buy a collar there was much emotion. Sort of a real admittance of " So Honeys really never coming back is she" ?
> 
> Should be interesting.


*Derbyboy7*-I know you are experiencing so many emotions right now, ranging from being happy, excited and sad at the same time. I think it's normal to be having them. Honey was a very special girl to you and your family. She may not be physically here with you on earth, but her spirit will live forever in your heart and soul. Her memories will always be with you too. Because of her, your life has been enriched in so many ways. 

It is good to see you opening your heart and home to a dog that is need of love and a family. You soon will learn how special it is to have a dog that has been given a second chance.


----------



## Karen519

*Derbyboy*

DERBYBOY

Will be looking for news of Romeo!! ENJOY HIM!!!


----------



## coppers-mom

My four goldens have all been red or reddish rescue boys. I always felt the one I lost led me to the next one. Just maybe Honey has a paw in here urging you two together.

I hope your romeo brings you many, many smiles and I know you have given him the chance to have the wonderful life he deserves!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

DERBYBOY7 said:


> ...
> So of course yesterday going into the pet store to buy a collar there was much emotion. Sort of a real admittance of " So Honeys really never coming back is she" ?
> 
> Should be interesting.


I had those moments too, but then I like to think that my Buddy actually never left. If we cant see something it does not mean it is not there. I feel his presence especially in my quiet moments. Yes sometimes I am sad that I cant touch him but with my eyes closed I can "see" him.

I hope by now Romeo is at his new home, enjoying hugs and attention. Looking forward to see his pictures. Wish you all the best with your new boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Romeo*

Welcome to your new home and life, Romeo!!
Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

No pictures yet. I will work on that. He seems to be older than the rescue organization said. Not sure why the Vet/Kennel/Shelter knew his exact birth date and the Rescue didn't. They Said maybe 5 or 6 and he is 8 Years 8 Months. 

And not one shot is up to date which surprised me. He was staying IN A VETS OFFICE. 

Now ... He is a very handsome, gregarious fellow. A bit of a bull in a china shop ( he must have been something as a pup ! ) 

We locked him in the kitchen last night when we went to bed. Epic Fail. He cried and barked for two hours so of course we relented and let him in the bedroom and he was pretty good. He shredded a few toys. But overall he slept quietly. 

You can tell he is used to having a home though. Understood going out to pee and all. And although he was ready to charge the kitchen table he did listen to no and lay down. He also seemed good on a leash. 

Again ....Not Honey....but as we get used to each other, i think there is much potential.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's going to take some time for him to adjust to his new home. It may take up to a few weeks before he's comfortably settled in. 

Hope to see pics of him soon.


----------



## maggie1951

You will get there just have to remember rescue's have baggage and just need to give plenty of TLC always worked for me you will get there i know you will


----------



## Karen519

*Derbyboy7*

Derbyboy7

Thanks for the update. Looks like Romeo will be sleeping in the bedroom.
They are all different and all lovable and special!!
Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## HolDaisy

Thanks for the update. Hope Romeo is settling in, as everyones said it'll take time for him and you. Looking forward to seeing photos when you get chance


----------



## OnGoldenPond

Aww...I am so sorry for your loss~she was gorgeous!


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Crap ...had to send Romeo back. Bit my son.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Oh my God! How did that happened? Is your son ok? I am so sorry.


----------



## amy22

I'm sorry...I hope your son is ok, what happened?


----------



## Karen519

*So sorry*

So sorry that happened.


----------



## maggie1951

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Crap ...had to send Romeo back. Bit my son.


So sorry thats why i have had some naughty dogs not my Charlie but they have bitten and they can't rehome them but as i don't have children i have taken them in and yes i have got bitten but they had there reason to bite and managed to win them over in the end i still have scars and when i look at them i smile !!!! and think yes that was Angus that bit me 
I hope this has not put you off there are plenty of good rescue dogs out there 
Try looking at www.irishretrieverrescue.com
They foster the dogs out in homes first to see thier good and bad points.
If you want to know any more just PM me


----------



## HolDaisy

Oh no sorry to hear this


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I am so sorry to hear this. I hope your son's bite was not serious.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

6 Months ago today the most wonderful dog i could have ever have dreamed of suddenly left us and our lives have never been the same. Whereever you are Honey ...We all miss you.


----------



## HolDaisy

Thinking of you on this very sad day  Honey was such a beautiful girl, she'll always be with you in spirit


----------



## Karen519

*Derbyboy*

Derbyboy

Thinking of Honey and you!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Sad day today, one of many. Life will never be the same without them. Each and every one, is the one in million. We did have the most wonderful ones. Hope wherever they are, they are happy, running fast and strong like we remember them. Hugs.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Just wanted to say Happy Thanksgiving to all the people who were a shoulder for me to cry on this year. It was so important to have that support in the weeks and months after Honey died to know I wasn't alone or crazy in how much it hurt. 

Thanks again to all of you and Happy Holidays !


----------



## vrmueller

Happy Thanksgiving to you, too!! Wishing you happy memories.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy Holidays to you and your family. May there be brighter days ahead for you all.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Well today is the day we choose life over sadness. Thanks again to all of you who helped me through Honeys Loss. She will be forever missed. 

Here is a picture the breeder sent us of our new girl laying in her food bowl.


----------



## Karen519

*Honey*

What a beautiful picture of Honey-I know she will be missed forever.
I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are keeping her company at the Rainbow Bridge!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I know how you feel, sad and happy at the same time. Honey will never be forgotten. I can see at that picture little sweet girl who is very lucky to come into the home and hearts of people who will appreciate every moment with her like they did with sweet Honey. I am so happy for you and your family, it is the time to learn how to love again. Hugs.


----------



## HolDaisy

So happy for you that you are getting a new golden girl to love. Honey will be in your heart forever and will be so happy for you and your family!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations, your new little girl is adorable.

I know it's a bittersweet day for you. As others have said, Honey will always be with you, nothing can ever take that away from you and your family. You had so much love for Honey and the Golden Breed, you are honoring her life and memory by opening your heart and home to another little girl who will bring you much love and joy.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom

I am so sorry about Honey. We lost our beautiful boy Oakley to hemangio in November and I still miss him like it was yesterday. To read that you have chosen life over sadness brought a smile to my face. Your puppy is adorable and will bring you great happiness. Rest peacefully Honey. I hope you have met Oakley  
Carol


----------



## DERBYBOY7

Thanks Everyone. Holdaisy, how is your new baby ? All going well I hope ? I have been out the last two mornings at ungodly hours rolling in the grass with Gracie. Sometimes I get sad ...But mostly I so missed that bonding with a dog in the morning. Back to work Wednesday. Then the real challenges begin !!! Here is a nice picture my wife took of Gracie !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Gracie has such a precious face. Enjoy every second of it.


----------



## HolDaisy

DERBYBOY7 said:


> Thanks Everyone. Holdaisy, how is your new baby ? All going well I hope ? I have been out the last two mornings at ungodly hours rolling in the grass with Gracie. Sometimes I get sad ...But mostly I so missed that bonding with a dog in the morning. Back to work Wednesday. Then the real challenges begin !!! Here is a nice picture my wife took of Gracie !


Gracie is precious! It does take a bit of getting used to having a golden around again, but it certainly is wonderful returning home to one after so long with the place being empty. Your new little girl will help to heal your hearts like nothing else  

Sammy is doing really well thanks. The time has flown by so quickly and he's 5 and a half months old already! The most recent photos of him are in his thread http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...27962-introducing-our-newest-addition-18.html

Enjoy every moment with your new little golden bundle of joy. Honey will be so pleased for you all!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Such a cute little face! Enjoy your little Gracie before you know you will have a beautiful big girl to roll with.


----------



## SriMVY

*So very happy for you!*

I'm just catching up after being offline for a bit - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Honey. At the beginning of March, I too lost my Gypsy at 5 years old suddenly to what most likely was hemangio. I know the heart ripping pain that such a loss can bring.
I love your post that said you choose life over sadness. I brought Karma home three weeks ago. It is bittersweet to be flooded with memories of Gypsy when she was that age, but so very worth it to have more golden love in my life.
Best to you and Gracie! I'm sure Honey sent her your way, just as Gypsy sent Karma to me.


----------



## rjw4244

You must know one thing, as hard as it is to admit. They will always leave us before we are ready. So we have 2 choices:

1. Don't connect with these glorious creatures and make them part of our lives, 

or

2. Love and cherish them every minute & realize that our association with them is a precious gift but can't last forever.

I'll take the later.


----------



## DERBYBOY7

SriMVY said:


> I'm just catching up after being offline for a bit - I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your sweet Honey. At the beginning of March, I too lost my Gypsy at 5 years old suddenly to what most likely was hemangio. I know the heart ripping pain that such a loss can bring.
> I love your post that said you choose life over sadness. I brought Karma home three weeks ago. It is bittersweet to be flooded with memories of Gypsy when she was that age, but so very worth it to have more golden love in my life.
> Best to you and Gracie! I'm sure Honey sent her your way, just as Gypsy sent Karma to me.


Oh boy. I'm so sorry that you went through what we went through. Sounds ridiculous to anyone that hasn't been the primary care taker for a wonderful dog .... But it was some of the worst emotional pain I've ever been through. 

My heart feels so much lighter already although we will never forget Honey.


----------



## rjw4244

.
I lost my Bucky 5 years ago and still think about him all the time. I called him my 'Baby guy' in spite of the fact he weighed 102 lbs. A friend sent me this poem:


“I’ll lend you for a little while a pup of mine,” he said,
“For you to love while he’s with you and mourn for when he’s gone.”
“It may be four or fourteen years, or maybe more, we’ll see
But will you, ‘til I call him back, take care of him for me?
He’ll bring his love to gladden you, and if his stay is brief, 
You’ll have his precious memories as solace for your grief.
I‘ve looked the whole world over in my search for teachers true, 
And from the throngs that crowd your earth, I selected you.
Now will you give him all your love, nor think the labor vain?
Nor wonder when I come to call to take him back again?
I fancied when I heard you say “Dear Lord, thy will be done”
For all the joy that he will bring, the risk of grief I’ll run
Please shelter him with tenderness and love him while you may
And for the happiness he’s brought, will let him go his way
And should the angels call for him much sooner than we planned, 
You’ll know for sure I needed him, and he is home again
His time with you, while all too brief, is part of life’s sweet story,
He’s back with me where he belongs, trailing clouds of glory!


----------

